# VK - MODS FIRE SALE



## Gizmo (7/12/17)

MODS FIRE SALE --> NEW PRICE
iStick Nano R350
Quantum R750
SnowWolf 218 R1200
iJoy Maxo R750.00
RX300 R950
Cuboid 200W R650
Tesla Invader III R630
Touch 150W R1200
Nugget Pro R550
Tesla Nano R850
VESTA R1000
Smoant RABOX R1300

https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html​


----------

